# A Nose Turret for the F9F Panther?



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2016)

You learn something new everyday.

Tailhook Topics: The Emerson Fighter Turret


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2016)

Weird!!


Geo


----------



## Graeme (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't think it was as flexible as that Emerson design, but there was something similar originally planned for the Curtiss F-87. Designed by Martin for Curtiss it is seen here in mock-up form, but at 4,769 lbs it was eventually omitted from the prototype...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2016)

I wonder how the ammo feed system would have worked in either had they gone operational.


Geo


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 5, 2016)

Interesting idea, clearly overtaken by developments in missile technology.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2016)

It leaves me to wonder how those would have effected performance at speed.

I can imagine it would have caused buffeting and all sorts of shenanigans.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 14, 2016)

F-89 with rotating nose gun turret - but never incorporated...


----------



## Graeme (Mar 14, 2016)

MiG-17 SN with 23 mm cannon in articulated nose turret.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2016)

Sharkit makes a 1/72 scale conversion for the Grumman F9F Panther

Emerson turret
1/72 scale - 15 eur 

SHARKIT F9F Emerson turret


----------

